# buying in the US?



## wade23flash (May 7, 2009)

i have read the FAQ and buying tips like about the safety and such.. But my main quick question is. Should I just use my bank of America debit card to order? I read about the pre paid cards and am totally in clear as to how supposed to work. I tried a visa gift card but they can only be used in the states.. So my question is. What are the steps to take to conceal my identity while ordering?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

2 things I swear by, 1st never have beans sent to place your growing at. 2nd never spend more than your willing to loose. I have heard of people using their own credit/debit cards without a problem. But I use a US postal money order when I order but thats just me...take care..


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 7, 2009)

I agree with Sir Tokie, and I am That Guy...the one who uses their own card and has them sent to their own addy.  It gets better. I wasn't home so had to go to the main P.O. and stand in line for 20 min. trying not to sweat, before sending dude in back to retrieve my beans so I couls sign for them. It was a whole new kind of high being in the P.O. for beans.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 7, 2009)

I've used my own credit card twice (Attitude and .nl) and had them shipped to my house.  Both times, they ended up in my mailbox :hubba:.  A third time, I sent cash to breedbay and they ended up in my mailbox, too


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2009)

I used my debit card once and everything went just fine.  Came to the mail box with no Feds. or nothing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

I have been growing for many many many years.  Here is the number 1 reason that people get busted:  *THEY TELL OTHER PEOPLE!*

I have everything sent to my home, I use a credit or debit card that is in my name, I never use a false name.  In all the years I have been growing, I have never known or heard of even one single person getting busted by buying seeds or supplies on line.  Everyone that I know that has ever gotten busted was because they told other people or they were stupid (not controlling odor, stealing electricity, clippings in trash, etc).  Paranoia over buying online is unfounded, IMO.  Buy whatever you need online , but be smart about your grow--tell no one and take care that you do not do things that will give you away (those stupid things).


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 12, 2009)

so wait the visa prepaid cards can only be used in the states?! i was just gonna go buy one to order from seedboutique!


----------



## ray jay (May 12, 2009)

I used my card. My adderss and got my beans from attitude in seven days no problems. Comfortable doing it. Will do again.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 12, 2009)

ok and whats up with dr chronic? should i stay away from them? also do you guys know what sites take visa prepaid cards?


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 13, 2009)

And I'm confused I just went to walmart. Am I suppose 2get the visa gift card or the prepaid reloadable card? I'm lost


----------



## alshuray1 (May 13, 2009)

dude get a prepaid reloadable mastercard card from 
money mart
i live in canada so their shouldnt be much difference in attaining one 
it cost like $22 dollars cdn to activate card then put what ever u want
on it. u can check ur transactions on line
my titanium

never tried visa gift card


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 13, 2009)

i dont hink we have moneymart here im guessing its close to walmart. but ya here they cost like 3 dollars to activate, but im not sure if you can use it worldwide. and you have to use your address and social security number and stuff so its the same thing as a credit card it can be traced right back to u


----------



## alshuray1 (May 13, 2009)

yep 
guilty as charged
but im sure more than half of us use or used the prepaid method 
including my self i just use my girls prepaid card 
lol


----------

